# ER 32 Collet Chuck MT 1 or 3/4" x 16



## RHossack (Mar 22, 2008)

Anyone know if these are available?  I'm probably looking in the wrong places but all I've found MT 2 and 3 but nothing in MT 1.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Mar 22, 2008)

Beall Tool Company is a good place to start.

http://www.bealltool.com/products/turning/colletchuck.php


I forgot to mention that I specified that I was using a CarbaTec lathe when I ordered mine.


----------



## pipeyeti (Mar 24, 2008)

I just ordered both a 1 x 8 nd a 3/4 x 16 from beall along with some extra sizes of collets. Nice company to deal with. Great customer service.


----------



## Randy_ (Mar 25, 2008)

PSI has just come out with what is reported to be a very serviceable collet chuck and it only costs about $90 including 5 standard sized collets.  I think it will only fit a 1" x 8tpi spindle thread; but I suspect johnnycnc could make you an adapter for your 3/4" x 16tpi lathe and you would end up with less total cost than what a Beall would cost.


----------



## Daniel (Mar 25, 2008)

Larry, sounds like what I did. I wanted a chuck that would work on my metal lathe as well as my wood lathe. I ended up geting one for each. I only got one set of collets though wich is a problem if I want to use them on both lathes at the same time. since my son has started helping me with nearly every project I do this is becoming quite common.He is really developing an interest in making bullet pens as well. I may be loosing any use of my metal lathe soon.


----------



## bosipipes (Mar 27, 2008)

The PSI comes with the adapter. I pick-up the set on ebay new for under $85.00
Than I picked this 18pcs set for $146.00
http://www.maritool.com/Collets-ER-SERIES-SETS/c21_22/p32/ER-32-18-pc-COLLET-SET/product_info.html
I have used all but 2 of the collets so far


----------



## jcollazo (Mar 27, 2008)

I also have the 1/4" and 5/16" er32 collets for $9.00 each.


----------



## Randy_ (Mar 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bosipipes_
> 
> The PSI comes with the adapter......



That is correct; but their ad says the chuck fits a 1x8 lathe.  They do mention an adapter but don't say what thread the adapter is for.  Since I have the Beall collet chuck, I never paid much attention to the PSI chuck; but Kirk's post got me to wondering so I called PSI and asked.  They say the adapter allows the chuck to be used on a 3/4" x 16tpi spindle.


----------

